# Happy St Patricks Day



## Hector1970 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi All,
Happy St Patricks Day.
Be Irish for a day.
This is Blarney Castle Cork Ireland.
It's turned Green for the day.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/fergalocallaghan/8563578230/#in/photostream


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 17, 2013)

I can remember local taverns here in the northwest USA serving beer dyed green. It was awful stuff. I don't know if they still do it anymore, that was long long ago, when I was young enough to stomach that cheap beer. We paid 75 cents for a gallon jug of it and brought it to our apartment for parties.


----------



## rpt (Mar 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I can remember local taverns here in the northwest USA serving beer dyed green. It was awful stuff. I don't know if they still do it anymore, that was long long ago, when I was young enough to stomach that cheap beer. We paid 75 cents for a gallon jug of it and brought it to our apartment for parties.


LOL! Green beer! Wow! 

However at 75c per gallon I'd have taken it too


----------



## Stig (Mar 17, 2013)

green beer already spread outside US, couple years ago I was in a resort in Dominican Republic on St. Patricks day and they came with green beer as well


----------

